# Hello Everyone



## GuruJim1 (May 13, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

I just go by Guru Jim. That was the name my first students gave me, and I kept it. I have been doing martial arts since I was five years old. I am now 35 years old. I have trained in Tjimande, Pukulan Tjiminde, Pangasinan Kali, Chaun Chi Tzuan Gung Fu, and Huc Chung Kuntao. Some of my teacher are but not limited to: 

Tony Marcial - Chaun Chi Tzuan / Marcial Triada system of Kali 
Guy Savelli - Huc Chung Kuntao 
Al Colangelo - Pukulan Tjiminde / Internal Silat 
David Santiago - Kali Silat 
Ali Mohamond - Kuntao / Pukulan 

These are just some of my main instructors that added so much to my system. Let me just say I'm sorry to the instructors I didn't name. I'm a Police Officer in the State of Kansas, and I'm a guest instructor at the local Police Academy. I teach DUI Detcetion & Standardize Field Sobriety Testing, Doppler Police Radar, Beanbag Shotgun, and Defenive Tactics. I have trained people in Pukulan all over this world. Including the Iraqi Police. 

I will try to add to this site in a positive, and productive way. Thank you to all the adminstrators that manage this forum so martial artist, and non-martial artist can get together to talk about what is a big part of our lives.

http://groups.msn.com/PukulanTjimindeMalay/_whatsnew.msnw


----------



## 7starmantis (May 13, 2005)

Welcome, make yourself at home! Looking forward to reading posts from you.

MT Senior Mod
7starmantis
Adam C


----------



## Lisa (May 13, 2005)

GuruJim1 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just go by Guru Jim. That was the name my first students gave me, and I kept it. I have been doing martial arts since I was five years old. I am now 35 years old. I have trained in Tjimande, Pukulan Tjiminde, Pangasinan Kali, Chaun Chi Tzuan Gung Fu, and Huc Chung Kuntao. Some of my teacher are but not limited to:
> 
> ...


Welcome GuruJim1!

LOL, DUI Detcetion!  Must be a slip of some kind!  Anyways, Enjoy!


----------



## dubljay (May 13, 2005)

Hello and welcome to martialtalk.  That's quite an impresive resume you have going there... I'll be looking forward to your posts.

 -Josh


----------



## arnisador (May 13, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## GuruJim1 (May 13, 2005)

*Detcetion....* Yes, I'm a better martial artist than a typist.


----------



## Drac (May 14, 2005)

Greetings GuruJim1 and welcome to MT from a cop in Ohio..


----------



## MJS (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!

Mike


----------



## Jaymeister (May 14, 2005)

welcome GuruJim1


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 16, 2005)

Hello-Welcome


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 17, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to the Board ~!

Enjoy and don't be shy 

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (May 29, 2005)

Welcome to the board, Jim.  I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 29, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------

